
A home for apps that push the boundaries of iOS. No jailbreak required - WillPostForFood
https://altstore.io/
======
primis
It seems like this uses the free iOS developer license to install a few apps
temporarily on your phone. I can't see this gaining much traction with the 7
day refresher periods though

